# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  how to go lim chu kang (teo's aquatic plants...)??

## j1ng

help.. as topic

----------


## vinz

How are you going? By cab, bus or taxi?

----------


## wynx

> ----------------
> On 10/2/2003 10:33:14 PM 
> 
> help.. as topic
> ----------------


Teo's Farm is one of the most talked about farm in AQ. Perhaps, look under the 'lfs list' first. By the way, Teo's farm isn't too accessible using public transport, it is at lim chu kang area.

----------


## Kingfisher

Someone told me, take bus no. 175 and alight before the camp, walk 5min can reach liao?

----------


## loupgarou

more like 30 - 50 minutes.

----------


## Darkkon

That place is almost inaccessible if you don't have your own transport. How to get there? Either you walk really like 30-50 mins under the hot sun as there's no shelter anywhere near, or you take a cab, which, either the cab driver may refuse to go in (can't blame him) and even if you got there you can forget about getting a cab there to go home.

----------


## Kingfisher

> ----------------
> On 10/3/2003 1:59:35 AM 
> 
> more like 30 - 50 minutes.
> 
> ----------------



So far inside? Guess my info is wrong.  :Wink:

----------


## vinz

So much words, so little information.

Just added the directions to the FAQ.

----------


## bluezing

if u alight at lane 8....walk in is only abt 10 mins the most.

----------


## juggler

> ----------------
> On 10/3/2003 1:59:35 AM 
> 
> more like 30 - 50 minutes.
> 
> ----------------


Chris: you walked from Gan's place, is it? [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Georgeer

Ok, my contribution:

1. By own transport, enter by lane 8 from Lim Chu Kang Road, go all the way and hit a T-junction saying lane 6C. look to the right when at the junction. You will se no. 50 Teo Aquarium.

2. by bus, take 175 from CCK MRT station. go to the opposite bus-stop of the mrt station. if you take from the wrong side you will go all the way to Mindef and U-turn back. Take bus till you see lck lane 8. and walk into lane 8 by foot till you hit T-junction when the other road shows lane 6C. look to the right and you see no. 50. on the way you will pass by Oriental as well. But they do not entertain walk-in.

3. Look at the map from this link
http://www.streetdirectory.com.sg/ma...8+%28719689%29

----------


## voodoo

bro! take bus 175 from opposite of chua chu kang LOT 1 shoping mall, tell the bus driver to let u alight at lane 8, well, beside u will be a huge pile of black stuff, i mean huge!kind of like black fert for commercial planting :P, 5 to 6 storey high! at lane 8 walk stright until u come to a T-junction, turn right, about 20 steps the first farm on ur left is da place( teo's).

ps dun follow the map and drive in from lane 6c, haha took me 1/2 an hour to find teo :Angel:

----------


## Betta Almighty

the huge pile of black thing and smell of DUNG everywhere.

----------

